# What would you like to know?



## Pitt

Merhaba!

Please can you translate to turkish:

*What do you like to know?*

Selamlar


----------



## vatrahos

just a small correction to the English: "What _would_ you like to know?"

I'd guess that you could say in Turkish "Ne bilmek istersin / istersiniz?"


----------



## Pitt

Thanks for the translation and the correction! In a grammar I have read:

*What would you like to know? = Bilmek istediğiniz nedir?*

Is this translation possible too?


----------



## Tdk

Bilmek istediğiniz nedir? kind a sounds like reproach or impolite to say to total stranger.
Öğrenmek istediğiniz nedir?
Ne öğrenmek istemiştiniz


----------



## Revontuli

Hi Pitt,

Actually, it also depends on the context. Could you give us an example?


----------



## Pitt

My attempts:

General question:
*What would you like to know?*
*Ne bilmek istersiniz?*

Special question:
*What would you like to know about Turkey?*
*Türkiye hakkında ne bilmek istersiniz?*

Selamlar


----------



## Revontuli

Pitt said:


> My attempts:
> 
> General question:
> *What would you like to know?*
> *Ne bilmek istersiniz?*
> 
> Special question:
> *What would you like to know about Turkey?*
> *Türkiye hakkında ne bilmek istersiniz?*
> 
> Selamlar



Your attempts are perfect.

I'd also go for Tdk's example: Ne öğrenmek istemiştiniz/istersiniz?

Selamlar,
Revi


----------



## ch32

Shouldn't we make a sentence on past simple when we used would ? Like that:

*What would you like to eat:* Ne yemek isterdiniz?


----------



## capricorn00

Exactly.... besides its a more polite way of asking: What do you like to eat?
therefore:
Ne yemek isterdiniz/istemiştiniz? (Which means ne yemek istersiniz?)


----------



## vatrahos

That's interesting ... I too had originally assumed that this was true, but then some other Turkish speakers told me that "geniş zaman + dim" is too formal and not many people use it. More often you would simply hear geniş zaman. For example, "biraz su ister misin?" not "ister miydin?".

Check out this thread:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1320164


What's your opinion?


----------



## Revontuli

Hi Vatrahos,

I don't agree that not many people use that structure. It's a matter of personal preference. You'll hear both: "İster miydiniz/İster misiniz?". 

The literal translation of "Would you..." structure is with "-di" suffix, it's true. But there's no problem with translating it in either way.


----------

